
Gusto allows employees on their platform to get paid whenever they want - edawerd
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/21/gusto-flexible-pay/
======
tlb
My startup paid monthly, which was the least work. But then some employees
wanted bi-weekly, and others pointed out the semi-monthly made more sense
because it aligned with rent payments. Switching is a fair bit of work. I
would have loved a feature that lets people get paid whenever they like.

------
mallyvai
Curious about this part:

    
    
      without cash in a checking account, people often have to resort to predatory financial products like payday loans or high-interest credit cards in order to make ends meet.
    
    

In the testing for this product, was there a noticeable decrease in employee
reliance on payday loans?

~~~
londont
That's the goal. Having earlier access to your own earnings is a much better
source of funds than taking an expensive loan. We're collecting data from
early customers and will update more in the future on the progress we're
seeing.

